# Sandbridge beach



## Mojo15 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello, New to this forum and was just wondering if anybody could help me out..

Going down to Sandbridge for the week.. "house rented on the ocean" in the last week of August, and I 'm trying to get and idea what the fishing is like on the surf? Bait, tackle etc.

I do I lot of surf fishing back home and just wanted to be prepared for the trip.
Also do I need a license? I heard different stories and get a straight answer.
Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks Again.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Mojo15 said:


> Hello, New to this forum and was just wondering if anybody could help me out..
> 
> Also do I need a license? I heard different stories and get a straight answer.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


Welcome to PierandSurf. The community here has loads of info and some of it actually works . You will need a salt water license which you can get at any Wal*Mart in Va. I believe they have a 5 day license. You can check.
Good luck,Advisor


----------



## Mojo15 (Aug 1, 2010)

Advisor said:


> Welcome to PierandSurf. The community here has loads of info and some of it actually works . You will need a salt water license which you can get at any Wal*Mart in Va. I believe they have a 5 day license. You can check.
> Good luck,Advisor


Thanks Adviser, 
Will apply for the license, and thanks for the quick response!
looking foward to fishing VA !


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Mojo15 said:


> Hello, New to this forum and was just wondering if anybody could help me out..
> 
> Going down to Sandbridge for the week.. "house rented on the ocean" in the last week of August, and I 'm trying to get and idea what the fishing is like on the surf? Bait, tackle etc.
> 
> ...


What kind of tackle can you bring with you?


----------



## Mojo15 (Aug 1, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> What kind of tackle can you bring with you?


Where I fish "mostly stripers" I usually use my 12ft Lamiglas SS with a Penn 9500.
Great setup for stripers and blues but I think might be to "big" for what is fishing right now in Va.
I also have 10 ft Ugly with a Penn 750ss.
I plan on bringing both.
Have a wide assortment of silvers, poppers, etc, Plan on doing some early morning fishing before the kiddies get up, "Me and My Dog time"! 

What fish are running?
Bait being used?
Any info would be great,


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Croaker at night, kingfish, spot, small bluefish, spanish mackerel. Croaker, spot, and kings will hit bloodworms, shrimp, squid, clams. Spanish like plugs, spoons, and small live bait, blues the same. the rods you mentioned are way too heavy for lures and you won't have much fun with fighting any of the fish mentioned but they will work. I would find a pier which gives you the chance for spanish because they're often out of surf casting range, and I think piers are very productive in general. A 7 foot medium heavy rated for 1 or 2 oz is ideal for casting those lures and still lets you have some fun fighting the fish.


----------



## Mojo15 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Croaker at night, kingfish, spot, small bluefish, spanish mackerel. Croaker, spot, and kings will hit bloodworms, shrimp, squid, clams. Spanish like plugs, spoons, and small live bait, blues the same. the rods you mentioned are way too heavy for lures and you won't have much fun with fighting any of the fish mentioned but they will work. I would find a pier which gives you the chance for spanish because they're often out of surf casting range, and I think piers are very productive in general. A 7 foot medium heavy rated for 1 or 2 oz is ideal for casting those lures and still lets you have some fun fighting the fish.


Yes I figured that. Have I couple of buddies with some smaller set ups.
Definitely will bring the "lighter stuff".
Thank you for the Info, It was very helpful and looking forward to fishing Sanbridge!


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

*When will you be down there?*

Ill be there the week of 14 Aug pitching some gotchyas from the pier, slings, and stings from the beach. Anyone hike down into False Cape and fish from the beach out there? If so how is it?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

There's some killer holes about two miles down. Try to time the tide so you can walk down at low/halfway up, fish the high tide, then come back when the tide goes down agian. Walking on the soft sand all the way down is not easy.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I wouldn't leave your big rigs at home. You can always throw some big chunks of bunker or bluefish or spot heads for sharks which are beyond plentiful this year in SB. Try some short casts with spot heads for puppy drum. You are also in the cobia game with big baits although they are rarely caught from the beach but you could try the pier for them. Head down to the pier in the evening when the water is warm and clear and throw some gotcha plugs for blues and spanish mackerel(great eating fish). Get yourself some small hooks and a bag of bloodworm Fishbites for the panfish(spot, croaker, roundhead). Get some 1/2-1oz. jigheads and a bag of chartreuse Gulp swimming mullet or jerk shad for the flounder. You can also try Rudee Inlet or the pier with the Gulp or squid/minnow combos for a better shot at keeper flounder(plenty of midgets along the beach). Go to the Virginia Marine Resources Commission website and you can buy and print out a 10 day temporary saltwater license which is $5. Look up Bruce's Bait and Tackle, that will be your most convenient stop from SB, and the guys there can give you some good pointers on the "where and what" questions. Good luck to you and enjoy SB it is a great place.........don't forget to post up a report here and let us know how you make out.


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> There's some killer holes about two miles down. Try to time the tide so you can walk down at low/halfway up, fish the high tide, then come back when the tide goes down agian. Walking on the soft sand all the way down is not easy.


That is some good advise. I was thinking that there may have been a trail or two that I could ride the mountain bike down with the pole on my back (between the back water and the beach) Yea two miles in the soft stuff would probably not be a whole bunch of fun.

i wonder if Bruce's Bait and Tackle will have any sting silvers left.. I cant find any in the color or size that I want anywhere. I found a few 3/8ths oz in chrome and one 1 5/8ths in blue over chrome. Also picked up a decent m/h 7ft graphite spinning rod cant wait to see how it performs.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Strap your rods and rod rests to the cross beam on the bike with a bungee Then you have more space on your back for beverages:beer: and such.
There is a trail that goes all the way down to False Cape, but there are no walkovers. Bike the trail to the second walkover and then ride.
I carry a spare tube and a pump, basket on front of bike, carrier on rear, biggest bald tyres I can get my hands on(less traction, more floating) some type of shade set up and your golden


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

FishTaco said:


> That is some good advise. I was thinking that there may have been a trail or two that I could ride the mountain bike down with the pole on my back (between the back water and the beach) Yea two miles in the soft stuff would probably not be a whole bunch of fun.
> 
> i wonder if Bruce's Bait and Tackle will have any sting silvers left.. I cant find any in the color or size that I want anywhere. I found a few 3/8ths oz in chrome and one 1 5/8ths in blue over chrome. Also picked up a decent m/h 7ft graphite spinning rod cant wait to see how it performs.


I haven't been to Bruce's in about 3 weeks but my last time there his Stingsilver collection was shot to pieces with the surge in mackerel fishing. I would call ahead and ask or head for Oceans East 2.


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

GotchaMack said:


> I haven't been to Bruce's in about 3 weeks but my last time there his Stingsilver collection was shot to pieces with the surge in mackerel fishing. I would call ahead and ask or head for Oceans East 2.


Yea I can see even tackle shops out here in central va are out! I went to BPS in Richmond on Sat and they had zero. They were out of just about all of the stand-by colors in just about everything surf fishing related. I did get my hands on 2x 2OZ slings in the google eye and the greenish color. Those should do ok but Id really like to get some pink/chrome and just plain chrome stings.

I have a question.. are you guys that are surf casting lures on mono using a flouro leader? I know it is a must with braid but didnt know if my bite count would increase with mono/flouro leader.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I always use a flouro leader even with mono. 17lb test reg mono/25lb test flouro leader. Might be overkill, but I hate breakoffs.

As for spoons, I may have picked up some pink/chrome spoons at Oceans East2


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Stop bye Greg's Bait Shack and pick up some glass minnows. They are 2oz and fly just as far as a 2oz stingsilver (if not further). I have fished side by side with stingsilvers and done just as good. Last time I was in the bait shack Greg had a ton of them in every color you could need. Also they are a few cent cheaper than the stings.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Mojo15 (Aug 1, 2010)

GotchaMack said:


> I wouldn't leave your big rigs at home. You can always throw some big chunks of bunker or bluefish or spot heads for sharks which are beyond plentiful this year in SB. Try some short casts with spot heads for puppy drum. You are also in the cobia game with big baits although they are rarely caught from the beach but you could try the pier for them. Head down to the pier in the evening when the water is warm and clear and throw some gotcha plugs for blues and spanish mackerel(great eating fish). Get yourself some small hooks and a bag of bloodworm Fishbites for the panfish(spot, croaker, roundhead). Get some 1/2-1oz. jigheads and a bag of chartreuse Gulp swimming mullet or jerk shad for the flounder. You can also try Rudee Inlet or the pier with the Gulp or squid/minnow combos for a better shot at keeper flounder(plenty of midgets along the beach). Go to the Virginia Marine Resources Commission website and you can buy and print out a 10 day temporary saltwater license which is $5. Look up Bruce's Bait and Tackle, that will be your most convenient stop from SB, and the guys there can give you some good pointers on the "where and what" questions. Good luck to you and enjoy SB it is a great place.........don't forget to post up a report here and let us know how you make out.


Thats some great info! thanks much! can't wait!


----------

